# سؤال عن المادة الحافظة في الصابون السائل



## باب البحر (20 مارس 2010)

تابعت في عدة موضوعات المادة الحافظة التي تضاف للصابون السائل .. و كانت المادة الأساسية و المقترحة كثيرا هي مادة الفورمالين.

المهندس / المهدي بكر أفادنا بأنه يجعل الفورمالين في المرتبة الأولى ثم يليه بنزوات الصوديوم .. و في موضوع آخر وضع قائمة كبيرة من المواد الحافظة للشامبوهات و مستحضرات التجميل.

و قد افادنا الأخ أحمد هلطم بأن حمض الستريك يستخدم كمادة حافظة و ينظم درجة ph

و الأخ البلاتين يؤيد استخدام حمض الستريك كمادة حافظة .. و ينبه لإعادة ضبط الحموضة بإضافة صودا كاوية لأن حمض الستريك يرفع حموضة المركب.

و سأل الأخ سراج الدين عابد عن إمكانية استبدال الفورمالين ببنزوات الصوديوم؟

و جاء الرد في موضوع آخر عندما تكرر سؤال الأخ سراج بيد الأخ jamilaj1

فرد أن البنزوات: 1- أعلى سعرا 2- تأخذ شكل حليبي (لون أبيض) يؤدي لعدم صفاء المنتج

بينما أكد الأخ سراج (بتجربة شخصية) أنه لا يؤثر على صفاء المنتج

​هذا تلخيص لكل ما ورد عن المادة الحافظة في الصابون السائل​

و أسئلتي هي:

* هل تختلف المادة الحافظة في الصابون السائل عنها في الشامبو أو البلسم؟

* هل هناك بديل للفورمالين .. و لماذا لا ينصح بحمض الستريك الذي نصح به الأخ البلاتين و ما هي عيوبه؟

* هل كمية بنزوات الصوديوم القليلة تؤثر على صفاء الصابون السائل؟

*هل هناك مواد حافظة أخرى بوجه عام بديلة تصلح بدلا من الفورمالين ؟



و معذرة للإطالة

أفادكم الله و زادكم من علمه
​


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الغرض الاساسى من المادة الحافظة هو منع التكسر البيولوجى للمركب وعلية فأن اى من المركبات المذكورة من الممكن ان تنجح فى ذلك ولكن النوع الشائع استعمالة فى المنظفات ومستحضرات التجميل وحتى معجون الاسنان هو الانواع التالية :
- (methylparaben E number ( E218
- (ethylparaben (E214
- (propylparaben (E216
والبرابينز هى استرات للبارا هيدروكسى بنزويك اسيد وهى مأمونة عند الحدود القررة لها ومستعملة منذ وقت طويل 
ولكن يا اخى لا ترتبك المهم ان تصل لوضع جيد وان تكون راضى من المادة المستعملة لانك لو بحثت وراء كل مادة 
تستعملها ستجد ان لها اضرار عند زيادة الاستعمال او زيادة التعرض وان كنت انا شخصيا افضل مركبات الايزوثيازولونات بوجة عام (isothiazolinone) 
ومن ناحية الكلفة فصغر الكمية المستخدمة تعوض ارتفاع السعر كما ان ادائها افضل مهما طالت مدة التخزين 
واللة الموفق *


----------



## باب البحر (20 مارس 2010)

نعم أخي الفاضل 

.. و لكن أسأل عن بديل الفورمالين "للصابون السائل تحديدا" .. و الذي لا يقلل صفاء و شفافية عنه .. و تكلفته ليست عالية


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (20 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ياأخ باب البحر
إحاطة شاملة للموضوع
أؤيد رأيك وأبحث عن مادة حافظة بديلة للفورمالين في مطري الغسيل ؟؟؟

أما في الصابون السائل و الشامبو الشفاف
استخدم بنزوات الصوديوم و منذ زمن يزيد عن عشر سنوات و الناتج صافي شفاف و ممتاز
أضيف 20 غ لخلطة صابون 4 كيلو أي بنسبة ( 0،5 % )
و مع العلم أنها تستخدم كمادة حافظة غذائية أيضاً (انظر في ويكيبيديا)
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بنزوات_الصوديوم

أما من ناحية السعر في سورية 1000غ بسعر 150 ليرة سورية ( أي 20 غ بـ 3 ليرات لخلطة 4 كغ ) لا أجدها قيمة عالية .....!


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (20 مارس 2010)

أما حمض الستريك لم أسمع سابقا أنه يستخدم كمادة حافظة 

و هذا أمر استغربته عندما قرأته هنا ..!!!!!!!!!!!

قرأت في ويكيبيديا 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid

حامض الستريك يستخدم كمادة منكهة وحافظة في الأغذية والمشروبات ، وخصوصا المشروبات الغازية....................وتستخدم للسيطرة على درجة الحموضة في المنظفات المنزلية والمواد الصيدلانية.


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ باب البحر والاخ سراج الدين 
ان السعر ليس عامل مؤثر قوى قى موضوع المادة الحافظة لان الفرق بسيط جدااااا
والصوديوم بنزوات لا غبار عليها مع ملاحظة ان عملها بيكون فى الوسط الحامضى افضل وفى الوسط القاعدى 
مثل المنظفات الصناعية اعتقد ان الانواع المعدلة منها والتى ذكرتها سابقا هى الانسب مع ملاحظة ان السعر المذكور مرتفع جدا ممكن لان الشراء بيتم بالكيلو لكن الطبيعى نصف هذا الرقم .
وانا كما قلت لك ان الثيازولينات افضل وارخص فالنوع الفرنسى مثلا سعرة فى حدود 3 - 4 دولار وكمية كياو جرام واحد منة كافية للطن يعنى ما بينحكى بيها وتعمل فى كل درجات الحموضة ولا تؤثر عليها نهائيا ومنها مثلا :
- isothiazolinone
- methylchloroisothiazolinone
- methylisothiazolinone

وتاتى فى عبوات 10 لتر ومتوفرة عند كل باعة الكيماويات مع ملاحظة ان كل المواد الحافظة بها درجة من السمية عند حد معين والا لما ابادت البكتريا ولكن تختلف من نوع لاخر فى تأثيرها على الانسان 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

افضل بنزوات الصوديوم عن الفورملين


----------



## باب البحر (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا . أفادتني ردودكم جدا .. و أستفيد جدا من محاوراتكم و آراؤكم المختلفة


صحيح أنا آخر كيمياء واجهتني كانت كيمياء الثانوية العامة .. لكنها كافية لتمييز و فهم المراد من النصائح.


شكرا لكم جميعا



أحب أن أجمل الفائدة للتذكرة:


* كل المواد الحافظة بها درجة من السمية عند حد معين ولكن تختلف من نوع لاخر فى تأثيرها على الانسان. 

** عمل بنزوات الصوديوم في الوسط الحمض أفضل .. و في الوسط القاعدي الأفضل هو المعدل منها مثل: مركبات الأيزوثيازولونات و البرابينز (سأسأل عنهما في شارع الجيش إن شاء الله).

*** حمض الستريك مادة حافظة -عادة- للأغذية (لا أدري أتصلح للمنظفات أم لا).


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

السيد: Chemicaleng المحترم معلومات مفيدة ولك من أجمل تحية شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## عزو العز (15 يناير 2011)

السيد: سراج الدين عابد المحترم معلومات مفيدة وجيدة جدا شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## عادل الصياد (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للجميع عن المعلومات القيمة


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية
مشكور ياأخ باب البحر
والله يجزاكم الاخير


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------

